# Observation Hive Design



## Jus144tice

Wanted to get some feedback on my observation hive design. Winter is coming in MA so need a project to stay busy. I know there are a lot of nice designs already online, but to me half the fun is designing your own!

Some things may not be clear based on the images:
- Total outer dimensions: 4' x 2' 1 1/2"
- Exit tube will be swappable with feeder bottle.
- Glass panels not shown (though obvious where will be).
- 2" vent grooves on top/bottom covered with hardware cloth.
- 1/4" hardwood paneling will cover the 6 "piers" (not shown in diagram so I can see how frame will be laid out).
- 1/2" bee-spacing all-around (figured I would err on the high side of the 3/8" standard).
- Some mechanism to hold glass panels in place but still be removable (still thinking about that).
- Bees will be able to traverse between all 6 regions (hard to show with just screenshots but beesource won't let me attach google sketch-up file).

Some concerns:
- How heavy will this be? Want it to be transportable, even if it takes two to move.
- Appropriate ventilation? Can vary the size of grooves if too much/too little.
- How to keep frames centered between glass but still be easily removed when needed (thinking about felt padding on frame rests to hold centered in place or something like that).

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Maddy

Figure approximately 4-4 1/2 pounds per frame if they are mediums. Multiply that times how many frames you expect to be in your hive.
Only you can do the math for the hive itself. You need to figure out how many square feet of glass/plexiglass, and then find the sq. ft. weight for the type of glass you are using.
Glass weight calculator: http://www.dullesglassandmirror.com/glass-weight-calculator.aspx
hardwood plywood chart: http://www.boulterplywood.com/products_hardwoodplywood_4.htm

Weight of the frame? You need sq. ft. and lumber size, and type...
Michael Bush's thoughts on O.H.s - http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm

It's gonna be heavy, no doubt.
~M


----------



## Riverderwent

"Let me know what you think."

I would use actual bee space, not ½" adjacent to the glass.


----------



## Michael Bush

I have no desire for an indoor observation hive where I can't observe everything. Otherwise wax moths or small hive beetles may take over before I know anything about it. Also, part of the reason to have one is so you can practice finding the queen etc. I like my observation hives one frame thick...


----------



## Jus144tice

Michael, I tried to capture the best angles I could with my attached pics, maybe I didn't do a great job with that. The first pic shows the best angle I think - the hive is one-frame thick but the 4 frames are arranged in a half-rectangle and meant to sit on a countertop. Should be able to see everything going on by just walking around it.

Riverderwent, good call - I will use 3/8 spacing adjacent to the glass.

Maddy, thanks for the links, I will play around with those calculators! As you say, it will be heavy, I'm already worried about that...


----------



## aunt betty

Have much experience with carpentry, design, and bees. 
When I build my first observation hive it will be already designed. There are several tried and true designs.
Correcting the mistakes I'd make would be too much to handle. (especially with bees already in the thing)
Doing one little thing wrong like not giving the proper space between the glass and the frame makes the whole thing not work. 

Build one the right way...then tweak the design to your way on the next and you'll save yourself some misery imo.


----------

